# ********



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

******* Airline










******* Oceanliner










Windows for ********










******* Motorhome










Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

and don't forget...
http://showland.org/images/*******.jpg


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

LMBO


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Why is it that when there is talk about ********, someone always brings up Arkansas?

Just kidding. Some of my family live in Akansas.

BTW, is it true when you get divorced in Arkansas, your ex-wife is no longer your sister?









Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

lmao























darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Why is it that when there is talk about ********, someone always brings up Arkansas?
> 
> Just kidding. Some of my family live in Akansas.
> 
> ...


Or Alabama!! lol


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

What is the last thing an arkansas ******* says to his wife when he goes to bed?

GOODNITE SIS>
I grew up in Arkansas and Ive heard them all.
And no I never voted for Bill Clinton.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

LMBO! Those are some good ones, nice Thor!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Keep me laughing until Spring.
Jan sunny


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that when there is talk about ********, someone always brings up Arkansas?
> ...


Great jokes, loved the photos! But! I think in Al. she would _still_ be your sister.









At least in L.A.








_Lower Alabama for the rest of you._

Best to all u-ins in LA from all us-ins up in the NA mountains.









Dreamtimers


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Lived in Arkansas all my life and have heard them all. And yes I voted for Clinton other wise he would still be Governor of our great state.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great stuff, Thor!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Those are pretty good Thor
















Don


----------

